# Vacuum hose for Seafoam, where is it?



## Mossyoakglock (Nov 2, 2008)

I am going to seafoam an 03 Altima 3.5, but I don't know where the hose is to get it to suck it up. Anybody have a picture of the location or tell me where it's at? Thanks.


----------

